
An Unexpected Way to Stop People from Quitting - vic_b
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/unexpected-way-stop-people-from-quitting-ryan-holmes?trk=eml-b2_content_ecosystem_digest-hero-22-null&midToken=AQF6311rUAZwXA&fromEmail=fromEmail&ut=3ZcD89GfxgYDo1
======
nitin_flanker
SOme great advices are there in this article!

